# Announcing Virtual 3D Video Projection FX



## bobzilla

Very cool Jon !


----------



## Mr_Chicken

This is great! I can see many possibilities with these types of effects


----------



## ElGuapoGuano

This looks like something right up my alley! Keep us updated, I'd love to use some of these effects for this years haunt!


----------



## HallowEve

Awesome!
These look great!
When will they be available for purchase? price???
link??


----------



## Dark lord

HallowEve said:


> Awesome!
> These look great!
> When will they be available for purchase? price???
> link??


Here ya go;http://www.hauntedprops.com/category-s/274.htm
They've been out for a numbers of years now.These were in vhs form & recently transferred them to dvd.Being that they were vhs I can see some of it being outdated ( like the space stuff..LoL ), but still other good info. I came across Jons stuff a few years ago, good stuff 
I have several of his dvd's & found them very informative to add effects to your haunts. I see he added a few recently.


----------

